# Deadlift. Push knees outward



## Jin (Jun 20, 2018)

Mr. Miagi was watching my DL form (conventional) and told me to angle my feet out a little and push my knees out. Like you do on squats. 

It makes sense and I feel like it works. Is this correct? 

If it is common knowledge I have no excuse for not knowing. I thought I paid attention to Alan Thrall and Mark Bell...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2018)

It can make locking out easier on the hips. I always found it gave me a little extra spring off the floor too.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Jun 20, 2018)

Thats really similar to the way I pull. I always felt pretty good with that setup/stance.


----------



## snake (Jun 20, 2018)

I never like to overthink my lifts. There maybe one thing I focus on per lift but that's it. For DL, it's just making sure I engage my triceps. For Squats, break at the hips and bench, elbows tucked. 

This is just me Brother Jin but I do feel we overthink things too much. Your body has been picking things up and putting them down for millions of years, it knows what it's doing and how to do it. Fight your body's natural groove and you'll come out on the losing end. My .02


----------



## monster-ish (Jun 20, 2018)

Everyone is gona be a little different when it comes to form. If pushing the knees out slightly helps u use it. For me toes straight out is the way to go. I also squat this way. Trying the toes out method just doesn't work for me


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 20, 2018)

What everyone already said - I start with my feet shoulder width and angled out slightly. That's just the natural groove that I feel like my ROM and body is best suited to. I just focus on keeping my lats tight, back straight, and pushing the world down with my feet into a lockout. I found going lighter and doing paused or slow deadlifts helped me in identifying weak areas too.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 20, 2018)

I always trip on this type of stuff...the way we stand and know it's proper enough to get the most out of the lift...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 21, 2018)

I've always had my feet angled out some, it kills my knees to have them parallel to one another on squat or dl either one.


----------

